# Fruit?



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Just a quick question,

Do you feed your dogs any type of fruit (I know grapes are bad!).

Marley ate a piece of pineapple today and loved it, next he wanted some mandarin! I am just not sure if fruit is good for them, and if it is how much is he allowed per day?

Thanks!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Pippa loves bananas, apples, cantelope, peaches and nectarines. I was eating blueberries one day and offered her some and she sort of moved them around in her mouth and then spit them on the floor. I tried again and same thing again. BUT THEN...I accidentally dropped a couple on the floor and whoosh they were gobbled up in seconds! The forbidden fruit tastes much better I guess!

I have never tried giving her strawberries because my brother's friend's Golden ate a strawberry once and his whole face swelled up and they had to rush the dog the emerg vet. My bro told me to never give Cooper strawberries because of this so I just have never given them to Pippa either.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Our shepherd LOVES bananas! The funny thing is, that is the only fruit that she will eat.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

My current dogs aren't much for fruit, but I've had dogs in the past who loved pears, bananas, apples, even oranges. Never seemed to hurt them at all. I'd go easy on the pineapple, as visitors to Hawaii who consume too much pineapple frequently are afflicted with 'the runs' and I'd bet the same thing can happen to dogs.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz eats anything! He's quite handy for disposing of strawberry stems! I eat the berry and toss him the stem!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Our group loves fruit. Favorites are bananas., apples, pears and esp melons. Start out with just a little bit and see how they do. Oftentimes, our 4 will split a banana or have 3-4 bites ( small cubes) of melon.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

When Tink knows that there are blueberries in the fridge she will beg at the fridge for some. She also likes apples, pineapple, strawberries, tomatoes, bananas, any kind kind of melon. She wouldn't eat rasberries though she does like rasberry yogurt.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

Bruno loves banana, orange, tomato, apple, pineapple, mango, durian, and any other kind of fruits


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Caleb is another fruit lover. His favorite by far is melon, but he likes pretty much anything I give him. He's also very fond of bananas and figs.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

We have apple trees in the backyard and Bailey will literally jump in them and grab apples and pull them off. She LOVES them. She's also a huge orange fan, oh and banana. haha Fruit is SO good why wouldn't they love it?!


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Benny loves apples and blueberries.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Favorite fruits in my household are apples, strawberries, blueberries, and
watermelon. Belle's been known to steal my apples off of the coffee table that I was taking to work. :doh:


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Dalton likes bananas & apples. He has not tried melon yet. I do want to plant an apple tree this fall. There is a wonderful picture of a Golden eating an apple in my Golden Bond Rescue calandar (August). I've wanted to plant the apple tree ever since


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

I tried giving Kylee a banana the other day. She didn't go for it. We have an apple tree that is just loaded with apples this year. She'll occassionaly grab one and bite it in half but hasn't tried to eat any yet.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

My kids love fruits of all kinds too!!!

Just wondering tho... I've read/heard that apple seeds are bad for them. Would this not be a problem with having an apple tree within their reach... or am I off on the whole thing?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> My kids love fruits of all kinds too!!!
> 
> Just wondering tho... I've read/heard that apple seeds are bad for them. Would this not be a problem with having an apple tree within their reach... or am I off on the whole thing?


 
I've read that too. The seeds, if I remember right, have a small amount of arsenic. No seeds for this crew ! Besides, you don't want a tree sprouting in their bellies.....:doh:::doh:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I just looked it up on the internet and it says many fruit seeds/pits have cyanide in them... it would take quite a few... but generally not a good idea.


----------



## Kiki_Michigan (Jul 14, 2008)

Hmmmm, nobody mentioned raspberries. Troop discovered our raspberry bush yesterday and eats the red one's only right off the plant. He thinks he's in heaven. I'll have to check into the safety of razzies for dogs.


----------

